# Dancing With The Star Wars??



## MA-Caver (May 24, 2011)

If you truly love Star Wars... don't watch this... 
Disney has taken probably one of the greatest Sci-Fi stories and well... watch the video... 
<disclaimer> no refunds on the time lost watching the vids or the loss of taste for the series. 
Chewbacca and Ewoks jam to GnR
[yt]hRLjxjS72Gg[/yt]

Vader and Troopers get down to Metallica 
[yt]5wvCTXwk_6k[/yt]


----------



## billc (May 24, 2011)

Wait a minute, your just showing scenes from the phantom menace, the other two movies.   No wonder they were really bad.


----------



## punisher73 (May 25, 2011)

Who would have thought that Metallica and Star Wars would be so horrible when combined.


----------



## MaxiMe (May 25, 2011)

All I can say is...UGGGGGh!


----------



## Cryozombie (May 29, 2011)

Muppets did it first:


----------

